# Ringtone Apps.. What do you use?



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So Long time ago in a land far far away.. There use to be 2 Apps.. Mabilo and Ringlert. Both have since been taken down by the Man.

What has replaced these guys since then? Anything? Right now making my Own ringtones is what im doing But I suck at Creativity LOL and so I never cant think of anything "Cool" to make for a ringtone?

What do you all do or am I the only one who sucks at creativity lol


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I use random MP3's I put to my phone and just use RingDroid to make a ringtone or notification tone out of them. I don't actually create my own since I'm not much into creating music or anything. XD


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I also use ringdroid works perfect for me but I've made way too many tones lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Third on RingDroid. Sometimes I will use WavePad and MpTrim on my computer when I need the tone to be a bit louder or have to lower the bass or something, but generally RingDroid gets it done.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what in use now is ringdroid. But my problem is creativity.. rather have a cataloged selection to easily choose from . Even if I had to pay for them. Zedge is OK. But selection is limited.

This post was from my Android Phone using the TapaTalk App. Try it you'll like it.


----------

